# Our new Vizlsa pup - Koby.



## Maya Caulfield (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

What a great looking puppy Koby is. Take as many pictures and videos as you can now, because they grow so quickly and will double in size in the next month.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How adorable, just look at those wrinkles.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the "puddling pants" look of Vizlsa puppies.
Nice healthy looking puppy. Have fun,


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

my human Koby says with his paw. good looking pup, enjoy the puppyhood, they grow way to fast.


----------



## Maya Caulfield (Jun 21, 2020)

PhilipL said:


> What a great looking puppy Koby is. Take as many pictures and videos as you can now, because they grow so quickly and will double in size in the next month.


Yes, one month later and he is much bigger, thankfully we have all been running around with cameras so we will have plenty of memories


----------

